# 180 lb yft using 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731H



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

out of mother ship of Panama Sport Fishing Lodge in Panama.
The rod is only 10 oz, but shows enough backbone and power for big tuna.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

and the catch


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome Kilsong! Was the fish caught on a lure?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Cudkilla said:


> Awesome Kilsong! Was the fish caught on a lure?


 On live bait.

Here is a picture of tuna caught on Heru Skipjack using 10' prototype Black Hole Popping/surf rod.


----------

